# #11 Quercus Robur - Orichalcum - Fraxinus



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

...sounds complicated...but isn´t at all.

Just latin names for oak, brass and ash (blue stabilised roots to be exact)

Finished it a while ago, wanted nothing too fancy.

I can say it is shaping and balancewise my finest Slingshot so far. You can lay it on the front or backside and it will balance out, even on those two small spots it rests on.

Hope you like it.





































Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

beautiful work !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Your work,as always,is outstanding ANT. Awesome craftsmanship! Flatband


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks great. I would never have the patience to spend so much labor on my slingshot, I can get impatient just rounding the edges of a boardcut with a router, lol. And the Sprave Hammerhead is such an elegant distinctive design to begin with.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you say "Slingshot of the month"? :thumbsup:


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Dude that is awesome !!!! 
Where did you get the blue ash root ??!! Looks amazing !!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent work! yet again ... your work is very consistent.

The brass core and the wood color is very attractive IMO


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's one slingshot that will never break! Excellent work. :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you Guys 

reecemurg, there are a few shops over here that do sell suppies for knifemakers.
That ash is stabilised with blue acrylic with vacuum and high pressure over some time.
All the cells are filled with that material now, fells, smells and handles like silky acrylic, even saltwaterresistant.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is quite beautiful ANT. Just goes to show you that blues and tans are a good mix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gorgeous. Awesome fork man. Great job as always!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

That looks beautiful love the colors


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one is really fantastic! I could never do such work, so naturally I am quite jealous ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Outstanding work.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! Great stuff!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

WOWWWWW!!!!! :bowdown:

Astonishing work!!!!! Marvelous slingshot

Congratulations ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol, reading my own title i know know why your Nickname sounds so familliar


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning work there. I think I need to look at some of that stabilised stock.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how thick is that brass core?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Why can't I make slingshot like that? :banghead:


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

Looksa like a winner to me.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

JamsMarmalades said:


> Out of curiosity, how thick is that brass core?


The core is made out of 5mm Brass.

Thanks again for your Support Guys


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning! Beautiful work, Sir.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow stunning, great craftsmanship :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good work!

Ich muss auch langsam mal was mit stabilisiertem Holz machen, da gibt es immer mal wieder ziemlich schicke Stückchen bei unseren einschlägigen Vertickern zu sehen. Aber der Preis ist heiß... 

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## gruer (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome, bud! Do you have any tutorial about how to make this wood painting job? I have already seen this job on other slingshots, but they used often in another way - following the wood veins... I don't really know if this is the same technique.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Not really sure what you mean, there is no paintjob at all.

The oak is only oiled and waxed and the ash is stabilized with blue acrylic, nothing i could have done on my own 

Thanks again for looking


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice. The color does pop! A good thing!


----------



## eunseong (Dec 13, 2013)

Do you have some floor plan of that slingshot?

if you have it, please give me the floor plain

here is my e-mail [email protected]

thank you.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

eunseong said:


> Do you have some floor plan of that slingshot?
> if you have it, please give me the floor plain
> here is my e-mail [email protected]
> thank you.


I think you will find the template for the slingshot in the template section. I believe it is called hammer.


----------



## eunseong (Dec 13, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> eunseong said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have some floor plan of that slingshot?
> ...


I can't find an Antraxx's slingshot template


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry i don´t have a template myself anymore.

Just get creative, i think "crafting" something should enclose as much as possible of what you can do yourself to get the most satisfaction out of it

Try to find a nice frontal picture of that design, copy paste that pic to your desktop. Zoom in in paint to the size you´d like to have and place a piece of paper on the screen and follow the outline.

Thats what i did back then. It´s really that easy.

Have a nice Weekend and thank you all :wave:


----------



## eunseong (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Greta job! Nice work as always!


----------

